# more old stuff



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

your link isn't working. Mailto?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That old theater stuff is kind of neat but the wiring I've seen in theaters is beyond scary. Amazed there aren't more fires.


----------

